# Echo 410 or Stihl fs 240?



## Okie294life (Aug 3, 2020)

I’m looking at an echo 410 bike handle, may be able to get a good deal on it through work new. How would this compare to a fs 240? Would the extra money be worth it for the stihl? Are there any other comparable regular 2 strokes out there that don’t cost a fortune?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 7, 2020)

ECHO makes some good stuff. I have a Stihl FS-250R. It's a beast and I paid some good money for it. It has the loop handle, which I prefer over the bike handle. 

If the ECHO is noticeably less expensive than the Stihl is, I'd have no qualms what-so-ever with an ECHO.


----------



## sawfun (Aug 10, 2020)

Husky has some brush cutters. Hopefully the fs 240 vibes less than the fs 250r I have does.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 10, 2020)

Weve run stihl brush cutters and string trimmers for years at work, we just started phasing them out for echo. Had a bunch of issues with the last few 4 mix powered trimmer we got last year. we really like our echo so far, and will be replacing a few more older stihl brush cutters here at years end.


----------

